# Epistane/Stano Shred Cycle Finally Started! Logging



## j.boogie (Sep 12, 2014)

So this is my Second Use of Epistane. On the First cycle I found out   that I did not have too many sides at all other than pretty much no   libido. So I hit the Logs for some ideas to keep my libido atleast   somewhat up. What I found was "Stanodrol". Ive researched and found that   this is use as a test base product that helps with Libido, vascularity   and Aggression in the Gym. So here it is. I will do the best I can to   keep a Great and Up to-date Log. Im not to good on the Weight  stats  but  I will be increasing each lift  by atleast 5-10lbs a week depending  on  my body, as well as 2-4 reps. I work 12am-8am so I will do my best  to  keep you guys up on this. Im doing this Log more for myself as a way  to  stay focus and strive to get leaner and stronger. If you have any  wisdom  please share.  

Stats 6'3 255 (weight today) about 18% body fat maybe tad  more
First things First Most important is Eat Habits!
I dont diet so ill just explain What I will be eating. Will be Only   fruits,Veggies,Egg Whites,Uncured Turkey Bacon no nitrates,Chicken,Fish   and very very low cabs (potatoes and/Grits)
I will be doing an intermittent fast for my eating habit. Only eating between an 8hr period. 11-7pm
Looking to stay between 2000-2500cal a day. I understand I dont want to   burn muscle but I will be gorging myself with good high proteins every 1   1/2 to 2hrs for a totally of 8hr as long as I stay under 2500. I will   calculate how many calories I am burning and adjust from there. 
I also will be using a low carb, Mid Carb, High Carb habit depending on   my workout that day. I will break that down as well everyday.
AND LOTS OF LOTS OF WATER (1.5 Gal)

Weight lifting schedule will be
Mon-Legs
Tues-Chest
Thur-Shoulder/Back (I like doing these together)
Fri-Arms

Cardio will be 5 Day a Week HiiT(Mon-Fri 25min-Focus T25)Sat and Sun Rest day and Low cardio (Jog,Burpees, Situps, Pullups)

Here are my Supplements from Front to Left to right!






Epistane-1-5 40mg and maybe up to 50 last week just depends
Stano Shred- 1-5 first week-1 400 week 2-5 600
Erase pro (a.i) if needed
Also Im ordering Letrozole or arimistane for A.I purpose

Left (Taken Throughout Cycle)
EpiBurn (fat burner stimulant)
QuadraLean- Non-Stim Fatburner
Now I know what your gonna say. Don't use a Fat burner BP may jump. True So I will be watching this to make sure its in control.
If so I will discontinue and keep the Non-Stim going.

Next (Taken Throughout Cycle)
EFA LEAN GOLD 
Omega 3,6,9
CLA
DVS Raw(Deer Velvet)
This should Help With Some back pumps as well as burn some more fat. As   well as getting some good fats in since my carbs will be low.

Now again I know Some say That Deer Velvet crap is Fake. Well let it be   fake. What works for me may not work for others. This has help me   tremendously with Recovery, Sleep, and Bone Support. No aches when I   wake up.  

Next )Taken Throughout Cycle)
OfCourse Probably Most important Supps Im taking is Cycle assist
Whey Isolate
Liv52 (livercare)
ProteX
Life Support
Hawthorn Berry
Dandelion Root
Chromium Pic
Multi Vit
Complex B
Also Will be adding Taurine 5g for Back pumps as well

Next Post Cycle
Torem weeks 6-10 
TestoJack 100(Also may be use during cycle for libido)I respond great to Tongka Ali
Post Cycle 3
Creatine(Not necessarily This kind just what I had)
Powerfull
DAA
Also may be adding Lean xtreme (cortisol Blocker)

So there you go. I Just completed My Cardio session and Now Its Time To Eat!! 
I will get a before and after picture as well

AGAIN I SAY ANY WISDOM DURING THIS THAT WILL HELP ME ACHIEVE MY GOAL WOULD BE AWESOME
(LOSE FAT,GAIN STRENGTH)


----------

